
Here Comes the Slack Backlash - JackPoach
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/04/i-love-slack-i-hate-slack-i-love-slack/479145/?single_page=true
======
imartin2k
And here come the articles about the Slack Backclash. And then the articles
referring to TheAtlantic reporting about the Slack Backclash. :)

